# Glass / Transparent like Tuile



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

hi all, does anyone have a recipe and directions on how to make those glass/transparent like tuiles? It's not the ones with the equal parts butter,sugar,flour and egg whites.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

equal parts of the following

isomalt

fondant

glucose

boil to 160 C, pour onto silpat, allow to cool,

shatter the sugar into shards and grind to very fine powder in strong grinder/processor

sieve onto template of your choice on a silpat

for tubes, sieve the powder over a rectangle template on a silpat,

cook in oven for about two minutes at about 150C.  roll into tubes using cylindrical shape as you would a tuile


----------



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for the reply! 

was searching the net recently and finally found what it's called, bubble sugar. and yes your recipe does look similar! gona try it out soon! thanks ^^


----------



## kitchen itch (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi just wondering how can you add flavours to the glass, I know u can I just sillily lost the recipe, don't think mine had fondont in though plz help


----------

